# Mum and kittens need a home



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

My niece knows someone who desperately needs to to rehome a cat and 5 kittens. I mentioned trying a rescue and was told the owner tried and they wouldn't take them on 
I am waiting for more details of ages etc and the name of the rescue they tried.

Meanwhile I was hoping someone here may know of some rescue centres near Nottingham that I can tell them about.
They are on the Beeston side of Notts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't know anything about it, but there is a

Mrs Patrick's Cat Sanctuary 01623657893

Bramcote Animal Rescue Centre - rescues and rehomes unwanted and abandoned animals


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Why do we live so far from all the pets that need help?! We are in Bexhill, in East Sussex. If you can think of a way I can help, I will do so. For example, I can take them if someone can help with transport (I don't drive). 

Ceri


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry tiny hijack here, can't pm ceawood, you can longterm/retirement foster with this charity, close to you. If you foster the elderly/disabled. often they pay for all the vet bills and special diets. You can also emergency foster, short term. We'd all love to see any you foster, and someone on here, might fall in love with the short termers. Some may be mum and bubs...

Fostering Appeals - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you, househens. I've contacted them but the person I need to speak to is not there. I feel like I'm flailing around try to help. And failing. I appreciate your help.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for replying, I've heard no more yet but hopefully my niece will do her 
best, she already has a few cats that have been dumped on her at various times so i know she wouldn't forget about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------

